# Fish Cleaning Stations



## PIERLUCK (Jul 16, 2008)

I am trying to find out if Myrtle Beach has any fish cleaning stations and if so are they near second ave. pier? If not do you clean them on the pier? I'll be there for a week in August and I'm trying to get an idea of how and where everything is. Enjoy reading the site and thanks for any help.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I usually clean them on the pier, the tourists get a kick when the sharks come up and eat the scraps as well.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I have never heard of one ....not saying there isn't though:fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I just use the sinks on the pier, that's what they're there for. Just throw your scraps into the water and head home. Bring a few gallon ziplocks and some ice and ice down your fillets on the way home.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

during summer sharks are very numerous, all piers(commercial ones) have cleaning stations.


----------

